# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Helix pharma

## qscgugcsq

Does someone ever tried helix pharma canadian UGL??

----------


## Smart-tony

Just a couple of online people have said they like it.

----------


## Bunky314

I recently acquired some test e and tren a from a Helix pharma UGL. Would you (or anyone who is familiar with Helix and sees this) please check out the included pic and comment if this is possibly the same as what you have. I just cannot seem to find any information on this lab and it seems that the few forum posts are all from the start of this year. Maybe a new UGL?

Testosterone enanthate on left and trenbolone acetate on right. If anyone has the same product would you please reply with an image of yours for comparison.

----------


## Swolel

Bunky314, I have also acquired some gear from the same Helix Pharma UGL. I have received Anavar oral capsules. They are yellow and came in a zip bag with the holographic stickers on them. I haven't been able to find any information besides a couple forum posts such as this one as well.

----------


## Swolel

It would be nice to get some feedback on this Bunky314, but nobody seems to have an answer. I have bought some gear from the same exact UGL and am still skeptical about it's authenticity.

----------


## TbolzNdbols

for a UGL the labels are pretty nice. I would go ahead and say its good. Some of the best gear I've ever had (human grade) was from UGL's that used capsules for orals. Thats what most do as tablets are more expensive and take longer to produce. I can't say for sure if its legit. But the vial labels look pretty good. Guys like to keep a good rep so if a member said they were good, I'd try it.

----------


## Swolel

They have been providing steroids for 7 years, yet I can find only three to four things on the internet that say anything about them.

----------


## Bunky314

Great to hear others are starting to come across this gear too. In fact, I also have some of their anavar which is exactly as you described. I have yet to try those capsules, but can say the test and tren is quality. I have only been using the tren for three weeks now and at a low dose of 50mg every other day, but am experiencing physical changes consistent with tren.

----------


## Bunky314

You said it TbolzNdbols with that comment about label quality. Granted I don't have a ton of experience with comparing UGLs, but this stuff has the nicest... presentation, I have seen. Thick shrink wrapped plastic with holographic insert for tearing away, a circular holographic sticker, and glossy label.



Also, you're right about the tablets and production. A quality pill press that pharmaceutical companies use is far beyond the budget of most UGLs.

----------


## Bunky314

> They have been providing steroids for 7 years, yet I can find only three to four things on the internet that say anything about them.


I get the impression their may have been other UGLs by the name "Helix".

----------


## Swolel

> I get the impression their may have been other UGLs by the name "Helix".


 Same here Bunky. May I ask the details about your anavar cycle currently? Time on, dosage per day, etc.

----------


## Bunky314

> Same here Bunky. May I ask the details about your anavar cycle currently? Time on, dosage per day, etc.


Truthfully, I have yet to touch it. When I purchased the test/tren the vendor added them in as a free sample, but the quantity is not enough to warrant its use so I have not.

Am I right to assume you are using anavar only? If so, why is that?

----------


## Swolel

First purchase from this source and funds are limited at the moment. On top of that this would be my first cycle if this is legit anavar , which I am beginning to think that it is as time goes by but with my little experience in this game it is hard to tell for sure.

----------


## crazy mike

Have you guys read some of our rules you might want to back down a bit'.

----------


## vladan

I am not familiar with any Canadian UGL, using only European. No offense  :AaGreen22:

----------


## Swolel

> Have you guys read some of our rules you might want to back down a bit'.


 I have read the rules. I hope I am not breaking any.. If I am, correct me.

----------


## Bunky314

> I have read the rules. I hope I am not breaking any.. If I am, correct me.


I think it's regarding too specific of locations. Would you please edit your quote of mine on post #11 and remove them?

----------


## wilmingtondiver

Bunky,

I have the exact same product...same labels. I have the TestE 250 and also got some samples of NeoTest 350 and Sust 250. The labels are very well done. I have reason to suspect they are not good to go, but my "source" has closed down, so this makes me slightly nervous.

----------


## wilmingtondiver

Here is the gear I have

----------


## Bunky314

> Bunky, I have reason to suspect they are not good to go, but my "source" has closed down, so this makes me slightly nervous.


I saw your replies on the other thread concerning helix. Based on what you said, we get it the same way. I do not think anyone has closed down, I think in light of issues with Dwolla/Mt Gox, some are not active at the moment.

Does anyone know how to private message on this site? Every time I try I get "you do not have permission to access this page". Is their a required minimum post count or something?

----------


## wilmingtondiver

> I saw your replies on the other thread concerning helix. Based on what you said, we get it the same way. I do not think anyone has closed down, I think in light of issues with Dwolla/Mt Gox, some are not active at the moment.
> 
> Does anyone know how to private message on this site? Every time I try I get "you do not have permission to access this page". Is their a required minimum post count or something?


I think since we have new accounts it may not let us. But, at least I am not the only one that got his gear in the same way :Smilie:

----------


## wilmingtondiver

> I saw your replies on the other thread concerning helix. Based on what you said, we get it the same way. I do not think anyone has closed down, I think in light of issues with Dwolla/Mt Gox, some are not active at the moment.
> 
> Does anyone know how to private message on this site? Every time I try I get "you do not have permission to access this page". Is their a required minimum post count or something?


I was actually reading a post you made on anther forum. Check the "source" forum and I sent you a PM.

----------


## Iron outlaw

> Bunky,
> 
> I have the exact same product...same labels. I have the TestE 250 and also got some samples of NeoTest 350 and Sust 250. The labels are very well done. I have reason to suspect they are not good to go, but my "source" has closed down, so this makes me slightly nervous.


 I've ran a coue cycles of this gear...AAA+ stuff! No BS! The tren E 100 is as strong if not stronger than just about any tren E 200 I've done. Me and atleast 10 others ran it with great luck. Make sure u sit down after injection cause u def will get a Lil tren cough but it goes away after 5-10 min just relax...I'm currently running helix sust blend 1ml test e 250 1/2 ml and 1ml of helix eq 300 and I'm very horny and getting strong...

----------


## wilmingtondiver

> I've ran a coue cycles of this gear...AAA+ stuff! No BS! The tren E 100 is as strong if not stronger than just about any tren E 200 I've done. Me and atleast 10 others ran it with great luck. Make sure u sit down after injection cause u def will get a Lil tren cough but it goes away after 5-10 min just relax...I'm currently running helix sust blend 1ml test e 250 1/2 ml and 1ml of helix eq 300 and I'm very horny and getting strong...


My source for this gear has disappeared it seems. I tried to send you a private message, but since I am new I don't think it will let me.

----------


## Iron outlaw

> My source for this gear has disappeared it seems. I tried to send you a private message, but since I am new I don't think it will let me.


Don't worry...everything is good!

----------

